# Startin' the weekend off on the right foot...



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Figured I would share the start to my weekend! Hope all you BOTL's and SOTL's have a great weekend too! 

CD


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

looks like a great way to start!

What - no drink with the second one?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet Chris-

I'm right behind ya


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice way to start if offf......... your 2 deep with another 5 to go haha. see if you can smoke 10 today !!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice way to get the weekend going!!!beer and gar any football?


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's is great way to start right there, thanks for sharing


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm jealous! You have Lager and I don't. I'd give a box of cigars for a case of the 22oz bottles right now!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice, Chris!! Just had a Pepin Black with an Ayinger hefeweizen and a Wittekirke Belgian White :biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang... nice smokes.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

MMM yuengling is yummy


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

I fell in love with yuengling while visiting my brother in AL. Can't get it here in TX though.:frown:

Oh well, at least there's cigars. Usually drink rum anyway.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great way to start the weekend. How was the LiVE?


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Vic81 said:


> looks like a great way to start!
> 
> What - no drink with the second one?


Ha! The can was in my other hand when I took the pic... tried not to dribble on myself 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

JoeyBear said:


> Very nice, Chris!! Just had a Pepin Black with an Ayinger hefeweizen and a Wittekirke Belgian White :biggrin:


Nice JB!!

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

redbeard said:


> nice way to start if offf......... your 2 deep with another 5 to go haha. see if you can smoke 10 today !!!


Ha! I'm workin' on it 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Smoke 'em All said:


> I fell in love with yuengling while visiting my brother in AL. Can't get it here in TX though.:frown:
> 
> Oh well, at least there's cigars. Usually drink rum anyway.


When I lived in GA, Yeungling was not available... now that it is and it is cheap as hell, it's my go-to lager. That and Sammy Adams, of course! 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

paint said:


> Nice way to get the weekend going!!!beer and gar any football?


No football yet, no tv out in the smoking area... football later 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

matt257 said:


> Great way to start the weekend. How was the LiVE?


Brilliant!!! Thanks to my buddy RGianelli 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

LkyLindy said:


> Sweet Chris-
> 
> I'm right behind ya


What you got goin' on Harvey? 

Cd


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome start bro!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

im an hour or so away from my first illusione 68 and a hop rod rye.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> Very nice, Chris!! Just had a Pepin Black with an Ayinger hefeweizen and a Wittekirke Belgian White :biggrin:


It is Wittekerke!! Actually it started as an advertising for a series on TV. The series run for years but this summer we had the last episode. But the beer is still there and will also continue to exist!! 

ps. nice start of your weekend!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

What's up CeeDee been a long time brother ... I don't recognize the second smoke. What is that?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. those live cigars look tasty


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

zion698 said:


> What's up CeeDee been a long time brother ... I don't recognize the second smoke. What is that?


Thought I'd take this one for CD--That would be a Rocky Patel Summer Collection--Very nice smoke it is...What did you think of it CD?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

tobacmon said:


> Thought I'd take this one for CD--That would be a Rocky Patel Summer Collection--Very nice smoke it is...What did you think of it CD?


Yep, right on Paul! Well, Marcian, the cigar was AWESOME! I really enjoyed it - more than I had figured I would. A very nice blend that is reminiscent of a mix between an RP 1990 vintage and a Sun Grown. The sweetness of the 1990 and the overall body of the Sun Grown. Anyway, I really did enjoy it. Gonna have to look for another couple 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

redbeard said:


> im an hour or so away from my first illusione 68 and a hop rod rye.


 He, he... gonna need some pics 

CD


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

yes sir!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Nice JB!!
> 
> CD


I emulate the best :biggrin: I'm about to head out with a Maria Mancini Magic Mountain maduro and a Land Shark beer. It's a good night


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

JoeyBear said:


> I emulate the best :biggrin: I'm about to head out with a Maria Mancini Magic Mountain maduro and a Land Shark beer. It's a good night


Doooooood. You are singing my song. Gotta love it 

CD


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

well i spent too long figuring out what beer to get that i didnt get to the B&M. Looks like ill replace the ~68~ with the ~88~. i did find some new beer to me tho... troges hop back amber ale. its going to beee awesome combo i can allready tell....
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/694/6322


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

redbeard said:


> well i spent too long figuring out what beer to get that i didnt get to the B&M. Looks like ill replace the ~68~ with the ~88~. i did find some new beer to me tho... troges hop back amber ale. its going to beee awesome combo i can allready tell....
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/694/6322


Sweet! How was the Troges? Hoppy goodness 

CD


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> Sweet! How was the Troges? Hoppy goodness
> 
> CD


still getting it cold !!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a winner there!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man life dosent get much better, this ~88~ is effin rad !!this one has been resting for a while and whewww...its awesome, pairs great with this brew


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

redbeard said:


> man life dosent get much better, this ~88~ is effin rad !!this one has been resting for a while and whewww...its awesome, pairs great with this brew


Sweet Chad, that sounds like you are taking full advantage of this fine Sat. night!

CD


----------

